# Body armour FTW?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

$300+?! Heck you can buy it from the manufacturer for $100! I'd contact them. It says on the website no international credit cards and they don't have an option for international shipping, but a quick call couldn't hurt. 

The only thing I wear is this:

Pro-tec IPS Hip Pads - Men's from Dogfunk.com

They definitely helped through the learning process and I still wear them. Awfully nice to have when you bite it and just nice to wear generally. It's nice to be able to just plop down on the mountain and have a nice padded landing.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

As much as i hate Burton I bought a pair of RED Impact shorts this year and they were a great investment. Broke 2 ribs the first day I wore them which was ironic. They really help take the hit and prevent the tailbone zinger!!! Check them out, super cheap on Backcountry or watch for them for wayy cheap on Brociety etc!


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

i ride goofy i usually never fall on my ass :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Demon Hardtail Impact Shorts have a hard plate that goes over the tailbone in addition to normal padding.

SixSixOne Pressure suit for full upper body armor (I use it for Mtn Biking).

Don't forget a helmet. That's the most importance single piece of protective equipment for both backcountry and park.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Patrollerer said:


> i ride goofy i usually never fall on my ass :laugh:


??????????????????????????


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

It's only if a get hit by some out of control kid but i usually regain control, it's only ice that's killa that i can't get an edge into when i'm doing backcountry . The sixsixone pressure suit sounds good but i was looking to get a n8-3 since i can't find one i'll just end up with an n8-2,n8-1


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

i bought a pair of Burton RED impact shorts last year when i started park and i love them!

they really help when you slip out on a rail.

but ive noticed there also really nice for long chairlift rides and just sittin on the hill, its like having a nice cushion with you all the time lol.

and its not to bad for if you wipe in the halfpipe or off a jump, dont have to worry about wrecking your tail bone.

and the RED impact shorts look just like board shorts. you cant even tell they had pads on them.. if your worried about getting shit for wearing pads. i do and all my friends are jealous now lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a pair of Demon impact shorts and I must say they were the best investment I made.

For this year I'm looking to buy and upper body armor, I've seen that Demon has some very nice looking ones. I just hope they're as good as they look.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

which demon impact shorts do u recommend?
the one with the hard shell Demon shield low hard tail

or the DEmon flexforce low

i cant decide if the hard shell is necessary on the sides as it seems i never really get hurt on the sides but mainly on my butt/tailbones....and im worried the hard shell ones will feel bulky.
anyone whos tried any of these two can mayb give some comment on how well these are?
________
Wiki vaporizer


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the hardtail. The plates are velcro'd on, so you can remove them. I use the tail plate but not the thigh plates. I can't tell you just how many times that tail plate has paid off. It's worth every last penny.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> SixSixOne Pressure suit for full upper body armor (I use it for Mtn Biking).


What do you think of it?
I've had enough injuries in the past (broken back, compressed disc, shoulder separations) I'm considering upper body armor and some of the SixSixOne models look pretty good (especially the "Assault Pressure Suit") :: SixSixOne Protection ::


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

i currently have a pair of red impact short i bought for 100$ couple years ago,and it saved my ass a couple of time on rail,box,ice.


----------

